# SwordTails, Any good tank brands?



## Leachy702 (Aug 14, 2011)

I am a beginer, if you read my first post, im twelve so im saving up, now i want a good quality for 3 swordtails! that is avalibe in the united kingdom? or online to be shipped to the uk!
any good ideas? Tank sizes? amd care info?

=-D everythings appreciated! :fish-in-a-bag: :animated_fish_swimm

See ya round

-_Leachy702_


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Leachy702 said:


> I am a beginer, if you read my first post, im twelve so im saving up, now i want a good quality for 3 swordtails! that is avalibe in the united kingdom? or online to be shipped to the uk!
> any good ideas? Tank sizes? amd care info?
> 
> =-D everythings appreciated! :fish-in-a-bag: :animated_fish_swimm
> ...


Hey - great first post! I wish I could help you out some though I don't know much about the UK nor who ships aquatic supplies there well... but hopefully someone with some UK experience will pipe up here shortly! 

Good luck on your new hobby and hopefully your parents are helping chip in ;D


----------

